# [SATA]WD RAPTOR lent ?

## GaMeS

Soir',

j'explique mon cas, en fait j'ai un disque dur 10 000 trs et il est configuré en 16bit.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> antec gamez # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

lorsque j'essaye de le passé en 32bit impossible, il me dit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> antec gamez # hdparm -c1 /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

J'ai du oublier une option dans le kernel ? nForce SATA est bien compilé dans le noyau.

Au passage j'ai un chipset Nforce4 Ultra et mes disques dur sont : Raptor 74G 10k/trs SATA et Maxtor 200G SATA

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Anthyme

bo je tiens a m'escusé car ce que je vais dire ne t aidera pas ... mais je suis curieux de savoir a quoi cela sert de regler ce parametre...

merci

----------

## sireyessire

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> bo je tiens a m'escusé car ce que je vais dire ne t aidera pas ... mais je suis curieux de savoir a quoi cela sert de regler ce parametre...
> 
> merci

 

 *man hdparm wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        -c     Query/enable (E)IDE 32-bit I/O support.  A numeric parameter can be used to enable/disable 32-bit I/O support:  Cur-
> 
>               rently  supported values include 0 to disable 32-bit I/O support, 1 to enable 32-bit data transfers, and 3 to enable
> ...

 

d'ailleurs tu peux peut-être essayer avec hdparm -c3 /dev/sda pour voir si c'est mieux.

Mais apparement c'est plutôt pour des disques IDE tout ça, or tu as l'air d'avoir du SATA, donc je suis pas certain que cela soit d'un quelconque intérêt.

----------

## Desintegr

68.10 MB/sec, je trouve ça déjà pas mal...

----------

## Jellyffs

Salut,

Les résultats que tu obtiens sont normales pour le Maxtor en SATA de 200go. Par contre pour le raptor, on est loin du compte effectivement.

Pour des disques SATA utilise plutôt >> SDPARM. Car comme l'évoque sireyessire, Hdparm est conçu pour les IDE, les analyses qu'il effectue sur les SATA sont donc érronées.

++

----------

## PabOu

vérifie que ton kernel contient (en dur, pas en modules) tout ce qui concerne ton contrôleur SATA.

----------

## GaMeS

j'ai emergé SDPARM, j'vais essayé de recompilé mes modules SATA en dur dans le kernel, on vas bien voir.

J'vous tiens au courrant.

Edit: apparement c'est bon, tout ce qui concerne le SATA est compilé en dur...

Par contre je n'es pas compilé ça :

 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX:                                                                                                                              │

  │                                                                                                                                                      │

  │ This driver adds explicit support for AMD-7xx and AMD-8111 chips                                                                                     │

  │ and also for the nVidia nForce chip.  This allows the kernel to                                                                                      │

  │ change PIO, DMA and UDMA speeds and to configure the chip to                                                                                         │

  │ optimum performance.                                                                                                                                 │

  │                                                                                                                                                      │

  │ Symbol: BLK_DEV_AMD74XX [=n]                                                                                                                         │

  │ Prompt: AMD and nVidia IDE support                                                                                                                   │

  │   Defined at drivers/ide/Kconfig:485                                                                                                                 │

  │   Depends on: IDE && BLK_DEV_IDE && BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI                                                                                               │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                          │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                │

  │       -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                                                   │

  │         -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE [=y])                                                                                                      │

  │           -> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support (BLK_DEV_IDE [=y])                                                                  │

  │             -> PCI IDE chipset support (BLK_DEV_IDEPCI [=y])                                                                                         │

  │               -> Generic PCI bus-master DMA support (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI [=y])

----------

## GaMeS

un p'tit dmesg après compilation en dur de config_blk_dev_amd74XX

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0
> 
> NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242
> ...

 

j'y vois rien d'interessant.

----------

## Desintegr

Moi, je dis qu'il n'y a aucun problème.

La vitesse de ton disque dur est plus que correcte.

----------

## GaMeS

hmm pour mon 200G je dit pas que la vitesse est normal, mais pour le raptor 10 000 trs normalement je devrai être plus rapide.

car quand je vois des test de disques dur 7200tr PATA qui font du 67mo/secondes....y doit avoir un soucy quelques part.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hdd:
> 
> Timing cached reads:   2176 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1085.99 MB/sec
> ...

 

----------

## Enlight

1) pas de 32 bits ni de DMA sur un sata, tu ne peux utiliser que -a -t ou -T avec hdparm (ou alors pour le 32 bits j'ai jamais trouvé)

2) performances plus que correctes, 

3) maxtor 80Go 8mb

 *Quote:*   

> enlight@Unicorn:~$ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   3136 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1568.00 MB/sec
> ...

 

pense que le premier c'est une lecture dans la mémoire donc là c'est le dual channel, fréquence de la ram etc... qui joue.

4) c'est quoi tes perfs pour disque pata???

----------

## GaMeS

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) pas de 32 bits ni de DMA sur un sata, tu ne peux utiliser que -a -t ou -T avec hdparm (ou alors pour le 32 bits j'ai jamais trouvé) 
> 
> 

 

Rah ben maintenant je serais...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) c'est quoi tes perfs pour disque pata???
> 
> 

 

C'est un test que j'ai trouvé sur le net.

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/hdparm-SATA-sujet-38934-1.htm

----------

## Jellyffs

Un Raptor, ça porte bien son nom. C'est tout simplement "monstrueux" comme disque, vraiment plus rapide que n'mporte quel sata à 7200tr.

un ide fait en générale du 45Mo/sec (avec 8mo de cache)

un sata 7200tr fait du: 65mo/sec (minimum)

C'est du moins ce qu'on remarque sur la plus part des forums.

Je me demande s'il faut pas activé des modules spéciaux pour les raptors... pas banale comme disque.

----------

## GaMeS

Hmm ce qui nous ramenerais que je suis "juste" en SATA avec le Raptor mais pas en 10k trs....

je googolise a fond ... mais pas grand chose...

----------

## luteola

salut

Moi aussi j'ai un Raptor 10000 33Go. J'obtient ceci :

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3152 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1575.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.01 seconds =  62.41 MB/sec

```

Je suis censé obtenir quoi comme perf ? Je cherche aussi de l'info sur ce sdparm mais je trouve pas grand chose...

J'ai trouvé ce lien interressant par ailleurs : http://www.linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tiki-print.php?page=Les%20discs%20durs%20et%20hdparm

a+

----------

## Enlight

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un ide fait en générale du 45Mo/sec (avec 8mo de cache)
> 
> un sata 7200tr fait du: 65mo/sec (minimum)
> ...

 

Ouh là quand même pas, mon maxtor qui a un an et qui était en tête des benchs y'a un an  et demin m'a déjà fait une pointe à 52 mais jamais au delà. en général on est autours des 48.

Sinon faut savoir que  depuis le 2.6.12 a priori y'a plus de commandes hdparm supportées sur sata. En revanche avec sdparm j'ai quasi rien qui marche.

----------

## GaMeS

Hmm donc ben j'attends ... car je sais pu trop quoi penser ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon faut savoir que depuis le 2.6.12 a priori y'a plus de commandes hdparm supportées sur sata. En revanche avec sdparm j'ai quasi rien qui marche.
> 
> 

 

Pour ma part pareil ... sdparm me renvois rien ...

----------

## kopp

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Jellyffs wrote:*   
> 
> un ide fait en générale du 45Mo/sec (avec 8mo de cache)
> 
> un sata 7200tr fait du: 65mo/sec (minimum)
> ...

 

Je confirme, mon Maxtor SATA me retourne  : 

```
 hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3124 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1563.38 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.03 seconds =  53.41 MB/sec

```

Je ne vois rien de choquant dans tes performances donc...

----------

## Enlight

Par contre si quelqu'un sait si via /proc ou /sys il y'a moyen de connaître charge cpu ou disk I/O je suis preneur.

----------

## nonas

Raptor 1 :  *Quote:*   

> # hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   3976 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1989.56 MB/sec
> ...

 

Raptor 2 :  *Quote:*   

> # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb
> 
> /dev/sdb:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   3628 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1816.53 MB/sec
> ...

 

Je trouve ça un peu lent pour des 10k tpm.   :Confused: 

----------

## Jellyffs

Mais oui, il n'y a pas de doute:

Cet IDE a 1 ans, c'est un Maxtor 80Go des plus banale...

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.00 seconds =  55.98 MB/sec
> 
> alex ~ # hdparm -t /dev/hda

 

Et ça un WD sata de 300Go (16mo de cache)

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.00 seconds =  61.28 MB/sec
> 
> alex ~ # hdparm -t /dev/sda

 

Je trouve les raptors cités, un peu lent aussi :/

----------

## GaMeS

hmmmm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ça un WD sata de 300Go (16mo de cache) 
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

... je suis triste avec mon raptor la.... je comprend pas je suis genre a 68mo ... 7mo de plus pour un 10 000 trs dois y avoir un moyen je pense...

----------

## Anthyme

j ai mons DD de portable en IDE qui fait du 42mo s alors ton raptor qui ferais que 50% de plus en SATA et 10 000 tr/minutes c'est assez etonnant quand meme ...

----------

## nemo13

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... je suis triste avec mon raptor la.... je comprend pas je suis genre a 68mo ... 7mo de plus pour un 10 000 trs dois y avoir un moyen je pense...

 

Revendre le raptor et allez boire une bière pour se consoler ?

ok------------------->  :Arrow: 

----------

## Oupsman

 :Shocked:  chuis en train de me dire que j'ai certainement le même problème : 

```

localhost ~ # hdparm -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.02 seconds =  61.01 MB/sec

localhost ~ # hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.02 seconds =  31.13 MB/sec

localhost ~ # hdparm -t /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.36 MB/sec

sda : Device Model:     Maxtor 6L300S0

hda :  Device Model:    Maxtor 6Y080L0

hdd :  Device Model:    Maxtor 6B200P0

```

----------

## nemo13

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  chuis en train de me dire que j'ai certainement le même problème : 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # hdparm -t /dev/sda
> ...

 Quel problème ?

Je ne vois pas de raptor là dedans.

Si c'est les 31 Meg du hda qui te chagrine, à tout zazar , sur ta nappe IDE  (en hdb ) n'aurais-tu pas un truc du style lecteur CD ou DVD qui te limiterait ton DMA ?

A+

----------

## Oupsman

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Quel problème ?
> 
> Je ne vois pas de raptor là dedans.
> 
> Si c'est les 31 Meg du hda qui te chagrine, à tout zazar , sur ta nappe IDE  (en hdb ) n'aurais-tu pas un truc du style lecteur CD ou DVD qui te limiterait ton DMA ?
> ...

 

Nan, le DVD est branché sur la même nappe que le hdd  :Mr. Green:  (c'est vrai en plus) 

Je trouve les performances du SATA équivalentent aux performances du PATA de 200Go, c'est un peu gros. Le SATA de 300 Go à quand même 16 Mo de cache !

Ou est l'interêt du SATA dans ce cas ?

----------

## yoyo

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ou est l'interêt du SATA dans ce cas ?

 [mode troll on]Avoir des nappes plus petites[/mode troll on]

Enfin pour parler franchement, je ne vois pas non plus l'intérêt du sata (peut-être un branchage à chaud des périf' il me semble). Car pour moi, la limitation des débits des disques durs est bien à l'heure actuelle due à la mécanique et pas aux normes etc.

Prenez un disque en 5400 rpm ata133 et un autre en 7200rpm ata133 on voit bien que la norme n'a aucun intérêt en terme de performance. Autre preuve (enfin conséquence) les caches disques de plus en plus gros. En fait, le débit max offert par une norme est atteint lorsque la machine utilise le cache disque. Ainsi, qui dit débit "théoriques" plus importants dit cache plus gros. Pour moi, le cache disque, c'est comme de la ram : quand il n'y en a plus, il faut swapper. Et à ce moment là, c'est bien les mécanismes (et leur gestion) qui compte et plus la norme de connection.

Autre exemple, le raid 1(??)  : il permet de répartir les lectures/écritures sur différents disques pour augmenter les perf'. La norme n'est pas modifiée, on cumule simplement les débits "mécaniques" des différents disques de la grappe raid.

Enfin, je me trompe peut-être ... et dans ce cas, éclairez-moi.  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

Il est possible que je dise aussi des bétises, mais il me semble que l'intérêt principal du SATA c'est dans le contrôlleur qui fait plus de travail qu'un controlleur PATA, qui est beaucoup plus dépendant du reste du système.

Et puis une plus petite fiche, ca permet aux constructeurs d'avoir plus de place pour faire d'autres choses... (peut-être une meilleure ventillation ?)

----------

## Anthyme

tiens sinon je voullais savoir ...

hdparm -t ca test quoi comme vitesse ?? lecture ? ecriture ? autre ?

pasque d'apres un bench sur toms-hardware mon DD 250go sata2 WD 16 mo de cache est sensé faire du 150 mo/s en lecture mais hdparm me renvoie 62mo/s un peu comme tout le monde quoi ...

----------

## Enlight

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Il est possible que je dise aussi des bétises, mais il me semble que l'intérêt principal du SATA c'est dans le contrôlleur qui fait plus de travail qu'un controlleur PATA, qui est beaucoup plus dépendant du reste du système.
> 
> Et puis une plus petite fiche, ca permet aux constructeurs d'avoir plus de place pour faire d'autres choses... (peut-être une meilleure ventillation ?)

 

++ les commandes scsi chargement moins le proc que les IDE/DMA

++ pour la ventilation également

pour le cache c'est une question de moule soit tu tapes dedans et tu as un tranfert à la vitesse de ta norme (donc 150Mhz (mensonge inside)) pour le sata, soit non et t'es à la vitesse de stream de ton dd. La différence entre le cache mémoire et celui de la ram si je ne fais pas d'amalgamme est que celui de la ramme est un cache historique, c'est à dire qu'il contient ce à quoi on aaccedé et si on y retourne tant mieux, celui du disque dur est plus un pré-cache vu qu'il est plus aléatoire.

Ensuite le cache sert également à l'écriture donc on peut garder un write en reserve dans le cache pendant que les têtes lisent autre chose etc...

donc normalement il y'a un gain d'interactivité avec plus de cache, peut être qu'il est plus évident si on augmente le nombre d'accès simultanées (option -Q de hdparm) un affinage du scheduler doit également permettre de profiter au mieux surtout avec anticypatory je pense lorsque l'exit_probability est supérieure à 0.

Après comme dit entre un gros raid qui lache 100Mo en continu et plus de cache qui mise quand même pas mal sur la chance pour moi y'a pas photo.Last edited by Enlight on Mon May 15, 2006 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabOu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Après comme dit entre un gros raid qui lache 100Mo en continu et plus de cache qui mise quand même pas mal sur la chance pour moi y'a pas photo.

 

Pour moi non plus, y a pas photo.. Je prends les 2 :D

Ca existe des cartes (pci) controleur SATA[1-2] ayant des modules mémoires destinés au cache, indépendants de ceux du disque dur (qui serait éventuellement upgradable, raid comme bcp de controleurs, etc..) ?

----------

